# Lisboa



## carlos barreiros

quem está


----------



## observer

carlos barreiros said:


> quem está


Hola, bien venido al foro. Creo que eres el primer miembro de Portugal.


----------



## Turbo

Welcome 

My buddy got a car that was made in Portugal. Very well put together!
Not enough doors to Uber in however.


----------



## fernandes

aqui!


----------



## uberpeople.net

Necesitamos uno mas para groupo Lisboa.


----------



## Orokdurb

Novidades sobre a nova lei e o tal dístico?


----------



## Ana C.

aqui


----------



## Guedes

uberpeople.net said:


> Necesitamos uno mas para groupo Lisboa.


Hello, greetings from Lisboa, Portugal.
Olá colegas!


----------



## Guedes

uberpeople.net said:


> Necesitamos uno mas para groupo Lisboa.


Done?


----------

